# Ron from "The skiff shop"



## csj16 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just got to give a shout out to Ron from "The skiff shop". He was a tramendous help with my prop selection. He was recommended to me by a member on this website so I sent Ron a mesasge and he was quick to reply. Even though I did not purchase the prop right away, he kept in touch and answered all my questions. About six months later I was able to save enough pennies to make the purchase and he was quick to deliver. Once I purchased the prop, I had difficulty installing it and he was the first person I turned to and he was able to answer my question right away....it is people like this that I like to do business with.....A+ on customer service even after the sale.....Thanks again Ron....I highly recommend him... ;D


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

X2 Ron is amazing 

very well respected ...



> Just got to give a shout out to Ron from "The skiff shop".  He was a tramendous help with my prop selection.  He was recommended to me by a member on this website so I sent Ron a mesasge and he was quick to reply.  Even though I did not purchase the prop right away, he kept in touch and answered all my questions.  About six months later I was able to save enough pennies to make the purchase and he was quick to deliver.  Once I purchased the prop, I had difficulty installing it and he was the first person I turned to and he was able to answer my question right away....it is people like this that I like to do business with.....A+ on customer service even after the sale.....Thanks again Ron....I highly recommend him... ;D


----------

